# Rock Scape Opinion!



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

My fish have a tendance to hang out at the top and very front of the tank. I try to change my rock work up every 3-4 cleanings to see if they will hang out more towards the bottom and center. They seem to careless. Let me know what you think.

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5


----------



## bpark83 (Aug 18, 2013)

#3 provides nice caves and open swimming area, so 'as is' I'd pick that one.

However, I think something like #2 and 4 have the most potential if the rocks were a little bigger and some more smaller ones were put in between to make some caves/crevices.

The other bit of advice I have is to use all 1 type of rock. Varying colors and types can look discordant and unnatural.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

For the peacocks I like #1 the most and it is close to what my usual setup for these looks like. I see some copadichromis in your tank they are open water swimmers and will only be around the rocks when stressed otherwise they will cruise around the more open areas of the tank.


----------



## Tatertot (Oct 20, 2013)

Although I do like bacon, I'd have to pick #3


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks guy's! Looks like bacon is winning the over all with #3 not far behind. Wish I had some real photog skills do the the tank/fish a little justice.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

#2 & #4 are the most natural looking IMO.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

for me i recon #2 & #3 ......darn your # 5 :drooling: im starving.
all jokes aside its up to you how you like your tank and you have tried changing it up. what is important is what feels right for you at the end of the day. good luck and enjoy your tank :thumb:


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Either you like bacon, or you're wrong!


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

#1 for an MBUNA tank.

#2 for a peacock/hap tank.
.


----------



## bolly (Oct 14, 2013)

What kind of fish are those?


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

I voted #5 because everything is ALWAYS better with bacon. Second would be #4 but I would make the rocks less "regularly" placed, abit more random, they seem evenly placed to me. #1 looks too man-made/ stacked and #2 has everything in the middle of the tank and I try to avoid symmetry. I don't mind #3 but again there is a pile on either end. I'd move 1 pile to off set it from the other and have more height difference between the 2 piles. I like randomness with aquascaping.

No offense intended, just what I look for when placing rocks. You've got some nice fish there!


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

Bacon! But Id try to do a mix of 3 and 4. I have to go now, your bacon pic reminded me I DO have some bacon in the fridge


----------

